# How your ratings affects riders. Some advice included



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

I'm currently at 1600 rides, 1200 ratings, 4.85 rating. I'll share how your ratings to riders can affect your rating, and how to improve it.

When rating riders, anything at 1* will delete their rating. It will show as a non rated trip. Anything above will affect your rating, based off what the rider gives you. With that said, I removed a 5* rating before. Anytime you give less than 4* they won't be matched with you again. 4* and you might see them.

I keep quiet. Most drivers do not talk to passengers that drive for work. Bus drivers, limo drivers, public transit... Besides that some people are too sensitive and may accept something the wrong way. It happens.

Pull up as close as you can, preferably on the same side of the street. Most guys do not care, but women really hate drivers that pull up on the opposite side. They'll let you cancel, then later dispute the $5 charge and have it refunded. I hear this often. 

I prefer low music and to keep the inside smelling fresh. On days where I'm lazy, I wipe between washes. I keep the interior clean, wipe seats between rides if required. Always watch for items left behind to avoid driving and wasting time.

Have an ok appearance, good hygiene, and try to stay positive.

When things go bad I don't argue. I try to finish a bit faster. I figure by not completing the ride, they will do something out of frustration. I've dealt with racism during a few rides. In my mind I'm dealing with others in exchange for money. I've worked in retail and dealt with worse managers and customers.. I'd rather deal with a bad passenger for an hour max vs a bad boss everyday for weeks, months, or years.

Took about three weeks when I was at 4.76 to reach 4.85. Haven't seen numbers this high since under 300 rides.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You are wrong about ratings. 1 start ratings of pax does not prevent riders from rating you. I know. I'm fighting one now. And Uber did not have a policy of not matching you again with a rider that you previously low rated. That's Lyft who does that.

You might want to check your facts.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Maybe I'm wrong about the matching part but after changing a rider rating from 5* to 1* a rating was removed from my overall ratings.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Then you got lucky. I have a 1 star rating from a pax I gave a 1 star to and even complained to Uber for their illegal activity. Still on my ratings.


----------



## UberinSantaCruz (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, looks like this will be a short thread.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello, 
this is your fearless leader Mr Travis himself and I approve your message. How do you have such insider information SomeDrivingGuy ? Please don't tell all my secrets.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I think the only thing that blocks a rider from getting matched with you again is a serious issue reported by either party, likely for safety reasons. If you collect a cleaning fee of $200, I doubt they would be kind the next time they saw you. Likewise if you reported inappropriate or illegal behavior they may try to "get even" in unpleasant ways. I have no proof of this but I suspect it. I've had some riders 5-10 times but haven't seen them again after reports. It could also just be that they stop using uber after getting a $200+ bill. Who knows.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Too late! LOL. I reported illegal activity and they 1-starred me and accused me of inappropriate behavior. Uber won't do anything about it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I reported two serious incidents. Both times I got a call from CSR not an email. I was told I'd never be matched with them again. In one incident I was told for confidentiality reasons I won't know the result of the investigation but was told pax were deactivated for less serious offensives.

But I did get a note in my professionalism I was confrontational. You're damn right I was. The pax got violent in my car. Hit my seat. Punched his friend and grabbed me.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got a phone call and was promised that the 1 star would be removed. Since then, nothing but crickets.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Did someone say boobs?


wk1102 You just had to go there didn't you?! I'm trying to avoiding using that word after another thread strayed so off subject it got featured and it was all about the b word! I'll get a bad reputation


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> wk1102 You just had to go there didn't you?! I'm trying to avoiding using that word after another thread strayed so off subject it got featured and it was all about the b word! I'll get a bad reputation


Hmmm... I had no idea...


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Hmmm... I had no idea...


I have a strong suspicion I'm never going to live down that thread. But I'm responsible for most of the many of the directions it took. Another Uber Driver has some culpability as well as many of the other guys. Funny how just one word can change everything. The B word is just great entertainment.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> I have a strong suspicion I'm never going to live down that thread. But I'm responsible for most of the many of the directions it took. Another Uber Driver has some culpability as well as many of the other guys. Funny how just one word can change everything. The B word is just great entertainment.


Its really not your fault, men* have about 90 sec attention span, after that a screen saver kicks on in our brain with the word BooBs floating around. Any mention of them before the 90 seconds automatically sends us into screensaver mode.

*by men I do not mean all men. I mean anywhere from just me to a lot of men. I'd hate to be accused of being sexist.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Its really not your fault, men* have about 90 sec attention span, after that a screen saver kicks on in our brain with the word BooBs floating around. Any mention of them before the 90 seconds automatically sends us into screensaver mode.
> 
> *by men I do not mean all men. I mean anywhere from just me to a lot of men. I'd hate to be accused of being sexist.


wk1102 You're not being sexists. Not by a long shot. Your just being a healthy male. Nothing wrong with that. Indeed the B word is proof that men can focus on two things at once 

Sexists is similar to chauvinist in my opinion. If you go back to featured thread on page 1 or 2 there is a perfect example of being sexists/chauvinist. There was a terribly rude attack against me. But many of the other users backed me up. And my response to him explains in more detail what I believe being sexists is.

IMHO Being chauvinist/sexists is when you degrade women for how they are as a gender and believe they are lessor of a human than a man. Appreciating a certain part of woman's anatomy is being human and often flattering unless it's 2 am and you're dealing with a drunk pax. You don't think women do the same? Indeed, unlike men, we go into detail that would make any man blush.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> wk1102 You're not being sexists. Not by a long shot. Your just being a healthy male. Nothing wrong with that. Indeed the B word is proof that men can focus on two things at once
> 
> Sexists is similar to chauvinist in my opinion. If you go back to featured thread on page 1 or 2 there is a perfect example of being sexists/chauvinist. There was a terribly rude attack against me. But many of the other users backed me up. And my response to him explains in more detail what I believe being sexists is.
> 
> IMHO Being chauvinist/sexists is when you degrade women for how they are as a gender and believe they are lessor of a human than a man. Appreciating a certain part of woman's anatomy is being human and often flattering unless it's 2 am and you're dealing with a drunk pax. You don't think women do the same? Indeed, unlike men, we go into detail that would make any man blush.


I may or may not have been poking fun at a certain red eyed member with my foot note. 

Some of the conversations I've heard from tipsy middle-aged housewives... oh boy!

I also was probably was familiar with the thread that became about your "spectacular" boobs  it may or may not have been me that took a guess at your size, and was pretty close. I was in a week long time out. Bill was bad


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102, I love the May or may not out you use.



wk1102 said:


> men* have about 90 sec attention span, after that a screen saver kicks on in our brain with the word BooBs floating around. Any mention of them before the 90 seconds automatically sends us into screensaver mode.


So it's safe to assume you enjoyed the 99 words for the B word. (Not using the word again- already got a reputation on this site known for having big sisters and cute Westie service dog. Not saying it's a bad or good rep but got one all the same 



wk1102 said:


> Some of the conversations I've heard from tipsy middle-aged housewives... oh boy!


Give us 40 something women credit. It took us this long to be ok and accepting of our bodies no longer needing to look like the Maxim cover girl. Finally secure about our sexuality, we know what we want and need and no longer ashamed to ask for it. It took many women a long time to get there so we are celebrating our sexuality! I presume that's why the myth came tbat men's prime is 18 and women's prime is in 30s - 40s. Guess that's why the cougar thing is so hot for the young guys.

I should pm you about an unscientific poll my friend and I took about men's sexuality. If I posted it I know it would be removed.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> wk1102, I love the May or may not out you use.
> 
> So it's safe to assume you enjoyed the 99 words for the B word. (Not using the word again- already got a reputation on this site known for having big sisters and cute Westie service dog. Not saying it's a bad or good rep but got one all the same
> 
> ...


I'd hate to think I hit my prime 20+ years ago

Even if it is true! :/


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I'd hate to think I hit my prime 20+ years ago
> 
> Even if it is true! :/


 I think once they hit their prime it never ends.


----------

